# Weather guys are getting used to saying it



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Seems like the last week every weather report starts with 3-5 inches per hour,can't we going back to chance of flurries?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep.... 100% accurate with my local weather forecast. 
Sick. Makes me sick i tell ya.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1921669 said:


> Seems like the last week every weather report starts with 3-5 inches per hour,can't we going back to chance of flurries?


Oh poor baby, seasonals not working out?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1921726 said:


> Oh poor baby, seasonals not working out?


Been tough so far,been out 4 times.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thought so, crappy year for snow. what's your average for the four outings, 25 inches per ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1921732 said:


> Thought so, crappy year for snow. what's your average for the four outings, 25 inches per ?


Other than that 7 feet in Nov, avg snow on the ground I plowed was 3 inches.


----------

